# Ryako seminar anyone?



## Arthur (May 15, 2003)

Any of you guys who are going to be at the Ryabko seminar in Toronto this weekend (May 17-20) make sure to stop by and say hello! I love putting faces to names.

Arthur


----------



## Rommel (May 15, 2003)

I'm only there for Monday and part of Tuesday. Did you get in all 4 days? Valerie said they had no more space and the waiting list was high. Shows how popular our style of systema is.


----------



## Arthur (May 15, 2003)

Yup I'm there all 4 days. I signed up a while ago. I hear the same thing... space is at a premium. I know lots of people who haven't been able to get in.

I'm packing now and have to get out of here soon. Its a looooong drive.

Arthur


----------



## Jay Bell (May 15, 2003)

Unfortunately I won't be able to make it.  I'm sure all of you will have an awesome time...give my best to everyone!


----------



## Kingston (May 15, 2003)

im going to the seminar as well. Saterday, Sunday, and Monday.

I cant wait, hopefully im able to survive the whole weekend 

anyone know how many people are coming?

Dont forget the matrix is out this weekend as well!! 

what could be better then a long weekend, systema, and the Matrix!:boxing: :stoplurk: :mp5: :ripper: 

I think I'll be one of the youngest guys to, not to mention its the first time im going to a seminar of any type......i cant wait!


----------



## Todd (May 15, 2003)

Yes, I will be there from Friday till Monday night. Hope to see you all there.

Todd


----------



## Mark Jakabcsin (May 15, 2003)

Less than 7 hours until I start the drive/pilgrimage to Toronto. Arthur, remember the first round...or two is on me. See you soon.

mark

ps. We are staying at the Emerald Isle.


----------

